# Deerassic Classic a Blast!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Had a Blast at the Deerassic Classic! Here's the slide show! If the embedding doesn't work, click on the link below it!



http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e74/mikejballcorp/2010 Deerassic/?action=view&current=a8131971.pbw


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Good pics! This was my reserve drill weekend so I couldn't go, but a few friends went and had a blast. Maybe I'll get there next year.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

It is well worth the trip! This was my 3rd year, helping to run a booth and I've had a blast every year!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

This was my second year. Had a great time but didnt win anything.... Didnt really plan on it though i have horrible luck. Did see that someone won 3 times!!!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, I hear ya on the not winning part.. this was my 3rd year of buying the big money tickets & I haven't won anything yet.. but I do like the 1/10,000 odds, it's a lot better than the lotto! LOL!


----------



## slabkeeper6400 (Sep 19, 2009)

there r some pretty good lookin women there if u no wat i mean hahaha. 
tht looked like a fun time


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

slabkeeper6400 said:


> there r some pretty good lookin women there if u no wat i mean hahaha.
> tht looked like a fun time


That's what makes it the most fun! LOL!


----------

